# Suggesting a new port (hfsfuse, a FUSE driver for HFS+ filesystems)



## priyadarshan (Jan 18, 2018)

I would like to suggest a new port, hfsfuse, a FUSE driver for HFS+ filesystems.

I tried to edit the page on the wiki, while logged in with my account, but the wiki says "immutable page", and I can't find a way to edit it.

Is there something one needs to do in order to have my account enabled to edit pages on the wiki?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 18, 2018)

priyadarshan said:


> I would like to suggest a new port, hfsfuse, a FUSE driver for HFS+ filesystems.


I suggest you start, I'm sure people are willing to help out. But you have to put in some effort yourself. Ports don't magically appear because someone put in a request. Ports are created by individuals, in their spare time, and are maintained by the community. 

FreeBSD Porter's Handbook


----------



## priyadarshan (Jan 18, 2018)

Thank you SirDice, very much appreciated.

I always wanted to be an active part of FreeBSD community. But it will take some time for me to be up to par with submitting (and maintaining) a port.

In the meanwhile, I hope somebody will adopt this proposal, as it is useful to anybody who needs to access HFS+ drives without having a mac.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 18, 2018)

priyadarshan said:


> But it will take some time for me to be up to par with submitting (and maintaining) a port.


Don't worry about it. Everybody had to learn to walk before they could run.


----------



## priyadarshan (Jan 18, 2018)

I am grateful for the encouragement, I will try (but if anybody wish to do it, please do so, do not wait for a beginner).


----------



## roddierod (Jan 18, 2018)

Have you tried building and using this?  I was actually just looking for something that would allow me to mount a HFS+ drive.

If it works, I could possibly whip up a port for it, as I have maintained ports in the past. But I'm not really wanting to maintain one now.


----------



## priyadarshan (Jan 18, 2018)

roddierod said:


> Have you tried building and using this?  I was actually just looking for something that would allow me to mount a HFS+ drive.



Yes, I have compiled it and it works nicely.

```
cd <src-dir>
gmake config
gmake
gmake install
```

Then, something like this will mount a HFS+ formatted disk


```
hfsfuse /dev/da1p2 /media/mac-hd
```


----------



## Chris_H (Jan 19, 2018)

priyadarshan ,
I've been _going_ to add something like this for a good while. While I had intended to accomplish this by way of a kernel module in $BASE. I'd be more than willing to whip up a port for this. But this assumes that you'd be willing to maintain it. Which _also_ assumes that you're wiling to learn what it takes to maintain this port. 
Don't be afraid. It's a lot easier than it looks, and I'd be more than willing to provide you with assistance. I'd maintain it myself. But, as I'm already maintaining over 100 ports already. I think my plate is as full as I can handle right now. 
I'll cobble up the port, and post back here, tomorrow.

--Chris


----------



## priyadarshan (Jan 20, 2018)

Hi Chris,

I will do my best, but I will definitely need assistance. Thank you for yours and SirDice encouragement, it means a lot.

But please, consider to have similar fuctionality as a kernel module in $BASE. It would be quite useful to many.


----------



## tab (Jan 20, 2018)

Hi, let me know if I can do anything to make the build process better for the port (configuration is a bit unusual). It should be fairly easy to maintain as the project and HFS+ itself are more or less complete and in maintenance mode already, so the main things to watch would be changes to libfuse and other FreeBSD system related updates. At the time I considered attempting to add a kernel module based on the same NetBSD one, but went with FUSE due to the portability and my own unfamiliarity with developing in the kernel. Submitting a port would have been at the top of my list of things to do, but I'm not running FreeBSD in a regular capacity currently so wouldn't be an effective maintainer. But FreeBSD was my primary use case for this driver and I fully intend to keep supporting it / will gladly work on any compatibility issues that would come up.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Jan 20, 2018)

If that build and run fine should be a breeze to port. I *may* do it during the weekend if I have time; however I have absolute nothing that use HFS+ to test it against to, and so I would not maintain in the tree.


----------



## Chris_H (Jan 21, 2018)

priyadarshan ,
Could you message me the user name, and email address you'll be using as a port maintainer?
I need to add those entries to the port Makefile.

Thanks!

--Chris


----------



## tab (Jan 21, 2018)

If it helps, it is fairly easy to verify without a hardware partition as most mac software is distributed in disk images (for example the osxfuse installer) containing an HFS+ filesystem, which can be mounted as described here. I should add some automated tests to the repo along these lines so that it can be done without relying on external resources though.


----------



## mrclksr (Feb 2, 2018)

Hi everybody,

when I read about hfsfuse, I added support for HFS+ to sysutils/dsbmd. Everything is set up, but users have to manually install hfsfuse. Is there any progress in porting hfsfuse? I would like to add a run-time dependency option to dsbmd's port Makefile.

Best regards,
Marcel


----------



## tobik@ (Mar 13, 2018)

I added sysutils/fusefs-hfsfuse just now. The runtime is however completely untested by me. It would be nice if someone could confirm that it actually works.

https://svnweb.freebsd.org/changeset/ports/464367


----------



## priyadarshan (Mar 13, 2018)

Thank you very much! I will test it as soon as I can.


----------



## mrclksr (Mar 13, 2018)

Thanks a lot, tobik@!

I've tested it together with DSBMD using an HFS+ image.  Works perfectly.


----------



## tab (Mar 14, 2018)

Adding my own words of thanks here. I started working on this driver while dual-booting FreeBSD on an older MacBook in 2013, as a way to share data from the other side. The use case is probably a bit different now, but I'm glad that in the present day that will be possible with a simple pkg install!


----------



## priyadarshan (Mar 15, 2018)

It works nicely, thank you!


----------



## ShelLuser (Mar 15, 2018)

This port isn't useful for me but I still enjoy this to no end. Talk about a true community effort!

Thanks for your help everyone, this is a classic example of what defines the FreeBSD community to me!


----------

